# Moving to Cairo (Maddi) need info



## nessa22 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi I was hopeing for a little info

We are planning to move to Cairo (Maddi) at the end of Jan 2011 with my husbands work

I have read so much on this forum about shipping thing to egypt !

We moved from the UK to Singapore 3 years ago we shipped the full contents of our home here as the job was going to be perminent but things change!

I have the usual kitchen appliances, TV's, sound systems, gameing systems, computer you know the type of stuff I mean (A Full Home )

My husbands company will be paying for the shipping 

Please help !!

I think we will be using Crown movers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and Welcome
The British Embassy uses Crown so I am guessing that they are a good company.
Don´t forget moving here in January will be a shock as it will be cold, dont expect to be going about in shorts etc

Maiden


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

nessa22 said:


> Hi I was hopeing for a little info
> 
> We are planning to move to Cairo (Maddi) at the end of Jan 2011 with my husbands work
> 
> ...


I shipped my stuff from Abu Dhabi- hassle free ish, using allied pickfords- check if the company will be paying for the "taxes & duty" at this end.
It makes sense to ship as they wont buy your stuff here usually.

I would say that trying to furnish a home here would not be cheap, but some properties are furnished for rent
rgds


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We used AGS. Buy extra insurance. We had several things missing (obviously stolen) and some damaged furniture. Beware the list of banned items though, customs may take the time to open each one of your boxes and poke around if they feel so inclined. Over half of the boxes in our shipping container were opened and 'inspected'.

Thankfully, the extended insurance covered the stolen and broken items.


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

No matter what you bring, you will find that once you get here, you will discover lots of small things that you need which are not available or very expensive vs. home.

In addition to earlier replies, make sure the moving company deliver your goods to your new home. Do not get involved with customs clearance. It's not paying for the taxes and duties, but the paperwork and standing around waiting for customs to open and check all your stuff is mind numbing and irritating.

Good luck and definitely bring a warm coat


----------

